# BMX für 9-jährigen



## Heinze48 (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

mein 9-jähriger Sohn wünscht sich ein BMX.

Er will es nicht um damit Kunststückchen zu machen, sondern "einfach so".

Daher trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken, ihm ein preisgünstiges, dafür neues Bike zu kaufen.

Meine Favoriten:
http://www.lidl.de/de/ks-cycling-bm...t_lid=328103&gclid=CMajv9uqvL8CFa_LtAodIiIAdQ

oder
http://www.lidl.de/de/ks-cycling-freestyle-bmx-fatt/p63884-c9545

Und nun meine Frage:
Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Bikes ? ("FATT")
Unter Umständen ist der Radstand der Unterschied (??)

Gruß Heinz


----------



## oldschool racer (12. Juli 2014)

Hi Heinz,

die Geometrie scheint ne unterschiedliche zu sein. Wie es aussieht ist das eine mehr für Freestyle auf dem Boden und das Andere auch für Ramp gedacht, obwohl man beides mit beiden machen kann. Um das letztlich zu beurteilen müsst der Fahrer drauf sitzen und selbst entscheiden.

Ich verstehe dich! Aber, ich finds nicht gut (Sicherheitsaspekt/Verarbeitung) so ein "Sportgerät" bei Lidl oder Aldi oder Wertkauf oder.. zu kaufen (wie gesagt, ich verstehe dich aber).

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (19. Juli 2014)

Zum einfachen Rumfahren reichen beide sicherlich. Wenn der Kleine irgendwann aber tatsächlich Gefallen am BMX Sport finden sollte, sind die natürlich nichts. Behalte auch im Hinterkopf, dass bei Rädern mit dieser Ausstattung (technisch sind beide Räder um Jahrzehnte veraltet) auch ein späterer Austausch gegen aktuelle Teile zum Problem werden könnte oder mit enormen Mehrkosten verbunden ist, weil sich einige Standards geändert haben.


----------

